# A middle name for Molly.



## FemmeEnceinte

Hello! I'm after a middle name for our LO and we're struggling more than we did with her first name (something OH picked before we were even together). 

I quite like Molly Elizabeth but I'm not sure a cutesy name like Molly really goes with something so grand as Elizabeth. 

Thoughts? x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Oh and our surname is Patrick so... nothing beginning with O or A as her initials would be MOP/MAP.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Molly Louise
Molly Emma
Molly Nicole
Molly Leigh


----------



## jmac

We've got a Mollie Rose if that's any help!


----------



## PieMistress

Molly Grace
Molly Rose
Molly Victoria
Molly Isobel (or Isabella)
Molly Erin
Molly Rhiannon


----------



## v2007

Ive got a Mollie Georgina if thats any help. 

V xxxx


----------



## timbawundakin

Molly Emma ?

xx


----------



## hypnorm

Molly May
Molly louise
Molly Erin


----------



## princess_bump

Molly Jayne/Jane
Molly Grace
Molly Rose
Molly Imogen
Molly Hope ))
Molly Isabelle


----------



## Pingu

Molly Mae
Molly Jade


----------



## Kirstin

I think a long 'grand' name like elizabeth would go well with molly because of the contrast.


----------



## stargirl69

When I read the title of your post before I opened it, I thought to myself 'now what middle name could you put with Molly?' and I thought of Elizabeth and was going to suggest that. I see that's the name you were thinking of! So I think the two names go well together!


----------



## MUMOF5

Molly Mae
Molly Grace
Molly Rose

I love all of these names, and I really love Molly. xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Molly rose :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Thank you everyone! I did think of Rose too and lots of the other names suggested are very sweet. Lots of food for thought x


----------



## ittybitty

Molly Anne


----------



## lori

I really like Molly Elizabeth. I think they balance each other.


----------



## sarah1989

I like Molly Elizabeth but some other suggestions are:

Molly Eileen
Molly Claire
Molly Anne
Molly Elyse
Molly Suzanne
Molly Linette
Molly Ava
Molly Victoria
Molly Sue
Molly Brianne
Molly Danielle
Molly Evelyn
Molly Kate


----------



## readyforbaby

Molly June
Molly Rose
Molly Sage
Molly Rue
Molly Lenka
Molly Helene
Molly Sun
?


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Molly Rose
Molly Juliette
Molly Grace
Molly Scarlett
Molly Charlotte

XXXXXXXX:hugs:XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RAFMrs

I'm loving reading this thread as if ours is a girls she's going to be a Molly too


----------



## Ickle K G

I think Molly Elizabeth sounds good.

My suggestions are:

Molly Jane
Molly Rose
Molly Louise
Molly Jade


----------

